# Walk away



## Wildflower (Oct 10, 2021)

Why is it that whe I walk away from my m3, the steering wheel and seat heat do not shut off?
Also, the steering wheel blocks the lower left portion of the screen where I would see cars sneaking up on me on the left before I change lanes?
How much power will I lose in so cal in 100+ degree sun during the summer?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wildflower said:


> Why is it that whe I walk away from my m3, the steering wheel and seat heat do not shut off?


Damn, I'm jealous of new cars with steering wheel heaters.

I'm pretty sure they turn off. They just come back on when you return to the car. For some reason, Tesla decided that these should be remembered settings.


Wildflower said:


> Also, the steering wheel blocks the lower left portion of the screen where I would see cars sneaking up on me on the left before I change lanes?


That was a statement, not a question? 😁

Try moving your seat further back, and/or your steering wheel further away. If you didn't know, the steering wheel has telescopic adjustments.



Wildflower said:


> How much power will I lose in so cal in 100+ degree sun during the summer?


Why are you using your seat and steering wheel heaters in 100+ degree weather?
😃

Sorry, that was my initial thought when I read that. My apologies, I couldn't resist.

If you turn off cabin overheat protection, you won't lose anything extra. Is that what you're asking about? I don't leave that on overnight - just a waste of battery. Nothing in the interior will be hurt by heat. It's just for comfort, or protecting stuff in the car


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Only 100F? That's a mild day where I am.

The battery will not be degraded at all at only 100F. That's about optimal for max FCFC charging and using max power also.


----------



## Wildflower (Oct 10, 2021)

garsh said:


> Damn, I'm jealous of new cars with steering wheel heaters.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they turn off. They just come back on when you return to the car. For some reason, Tesla decided that these should be remembered settings.
> 
> ...


Goes from the 50s at night to 100 by day. The desert.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Wildflower said:


> Goes from the 50s at night to 100 by day. The desert.


50's? Is that where you ponder wearing socks with your sandals and shorts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wildflower said:


> Goes from the 50s at night to 100 by day. The desert.


Sorry about that. I couldn't resist making a little irrelevant joke.

When you ask about "power you will lose", can you clarify if you're talking about using battery power to cool the car while it's sitting, or are you asking about battery degradation, or something else?


----------

